# Rough Week



## UberStewie (Oct 24, 2015)

This has been a rough week for me. I think there was a technical issue with the rating system. On Wed morning my daily rating was a 5 Monday and Tuesday I also got all 5's. My first two trips Wed my rating went down to a 4.33 immediately after. One of the pax I had the next day said he had rated me a 5 on Wed and he was my first trip. He also said he didn't get the survey until the next morning. As the day progressed, after every ride my rating would go down with each ride. By the end of driving Thursday I was at a 3. I know for a fact I wasn't getting ratings this low especially from every pax I transported. I e-mailed driver support multiple times and even went to the Uber office in Providence to no avail. Eventually Thursday night my rating went up to a 4.67. Took some rides that evening and my ratings began to drop again. My car is clean, I am polite to all the customers and I get them where they need to go. I even get offered tips quite often. This is complete bs. Like I hear from everyone on here at first you get the scripted anwer about water and opening doors etc. So they are saying when I am on a one way street blocking the road while the pax jumps into the car as quickly as possible I am supposed to get out of the car and open the door for them? This is laughable and I think most pax would laugh at me if I did it on any occasion. Funny how my rating went from a 3 to a 4.67 in a couple of hours after I stopprd driving on Thurs.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

You can't tell anything about your ratings by checking after a trip. 
Pax are not required to rate you. They often do not rate you for several days. 
Uber also delays ratings, so the stuff you see happened a week or two ago. 
Nothing that happened today is reflected on your ratings that day.

The only thing you can do is drive more. Your rating is an average of your last 500 rides. 

I have over 2200 trips, and only 1400 ratings. A lot pax don't rate you at all. Unfortunately those were all happy pax. The unhappy ones rate you right away. 

Drunks will rate you next time they turn on the app. Unfortunately they often rate their hangover, not the ride.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

UberStewie said:


> This has been a rough week for me. I think there was a technical issue with the rating system. On Wed morning my daily rating was a 5 Monday and Tuesday I also got all 5's. My first two trips Wed my rating went down to a 4.33 immediately after. One of the pax I had the next day said he had rated me a 5 on Wed and he was my first trip. He also said he didn't get the survey until the next morning. As the day progressed, after every ride my rating would go down with each ride. By the end of driving Thursday I was at a 3. I know for a fact I wasn't getting ratings this low especially from every pax I transported. I e-mailed driver support multiple times and even went to the Uber office in Providence to no avail. Eventually Thursday night my rating went up to a 4.67. Took some rides that evening and my ratings began to drop again. My car is clean, I am polite to all the customers and I get them where they need to go. I even get offered tips quite often. This is complete bs. Like I hear from everyone on here at first you get the scripted anwer about water and opening doors etc. So they are saying when I am on a one way street blocking the road while the pax jumps into the car as quickly as possible I am supposed to get out of the car and open the door for them? This is laughable and I think most pax would laugh at me if I did it on any occasion. Funny how my rating went from a 3 to a 4.67 in a couple of hours after I stopprd driving on Thurs.


Wow I'm having the same issue.

Just did a busy night of 35 trips and checked my rating and its 3.75stars.

Tomorrow I swear every single pax is getting 1 star.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Wow I'm having the same issue.
> 
> Just did a busy night of 35 trips and checked my rating and its 3.75stars.
> 
> Tomorrow I swear every single pax is getting 1 star.


None of those 35 trips were part of the rating you saw.
There is no instant feedback in Uberland.


----------



## UberStewie (Oct 24, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Wow I'm having the same issue.
> 
> Just did a busy night of 35 trips and checked my rating and its 3.75stars.
> 
> Tomorrow I swear every single pax is getting 1 star.


I hear you. It is so frustrating and I know these pax aren't giving me 1 star because my rating went back up after I contacted support multiple times.


----------



## UberStewie (Oct 24, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> You can't tell anything about your ratings by checking after a trip.
> Pax are not required to rate you. They often do not rate you for several days.
> Uber also delays ratings, so the stuff you see happened a week or two ago.
> Nothing that happened today is reflected on your ratings that day.
> ...


Thanks for the info RockinEZ I have only been driving for 4 weeks so I am still trying to figure this stuff out.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

UberStewie said:


> I hear you. It is so frustrating and I know these pax aren't giving me 1 star because my rating went back up after I contacted support multiple times.


What did support say? Mine just sends me copy/paste bullshit about "do more rides your score will improve".


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> None of those 35 trips were part of the rating you saw.
> There is no instant feedback in Uberland.


How so if all 35 trips are in my last 24 hours range.

I mean I know not all of the rides rated me yet, some will wake up tomorrow and hopefully rate me some 5's.

My overall score this past 2 weeks is slipping.

2 weeks ago was 4.94
Last week it dropped to 4.92
Now it's saying my 365 day score is 4.89.

Over 850 trips completed and these 35 bring me down by 0.03. ****ing uber.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Uber unfortunately uses the ratings as a means to punish, not reward. In Ubers eyes, they enslave you to ratings. Not a thing you can do about it.

In any other industry this would spell catasrophe for the company. Could you imagine being a land developer building apartments, and using a rating system such as Uber. In short order none of the good subcontractors would work for you and you would construct low quality apartments that are built by low quality subcontractors.

This is why there exists UNIONS. I believe in Unions. They stamp out the BS you as drivers endure with Uber.


----------



## atluber23 (Oct 24, 2015)

The rating system is a sham. I started a few weeks ago...have about 110 trips recorded with a 4.90 rating. I drive a new 2014 SUV with under 5,000 miles on it, SPOTLESS (almost every customer compliments the vehicle and cleanliness), I am polite, dress well, have candy (individually wrapped of course) for the customers in the back cup holders, I gauge each person and don't chat it up with those who clearly don;t want to be bothered, I assist with grocery bags and luggage, ask EVERY customer if the temp in the car is ok for them and adjust accordingly.... yet you get a moron here and there who gives a 4. Tell me, what else could they possible expect to be willing to give that 5? A massage? Nor does UBER make it clear to the passengers that anything short of a 5 is a blemish to a driver. Sure, rate lower than a 5 when it warrants it...but don;t give out 4s for no reason. The system really is a sham. Mine went from a 4.96 on Monday to a 4.90 yesterday when I had great customers, conversations and rapport with every client this week. System is clearly rigged.


----------



## SneakyPete (Sep 24, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Tomorrow I swear every single pax is getting 1 star.


Ever heard of

"Don't bite the hand that feeds you" !


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

SneakyPete said:


> Ever heard of
> 
> "Don't bite the hand that feeds you" !


It's like 1 hand is feeding me as the other hand is punching me. Ima fight back. Pax wanna leave me 4's and 3's cause they think I gave them good service just not perfect service, f*ck it, 1*'s all around to the lovely pax.


----------



## JoeyJeremiah (Oct 16, 2015)

No matter what you do, you will never maintain a 5 rating. The very best drivers have a 4.9. Pax may rate a perfect ride a "1" because you don't drive a hybrid, or your car is foreign, or you look like her ex-husband, or because pax is drunk and hit the wrong button on their phone. 
I had a pax tell me they rate low in the belief Uber will send a luxury car to their next ping as an appeasement for their supposed poor experience.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> How so if all 35 trips are in my last 24 hours range.
> 
> I mean I know not all of the rides rated me yet, some will wake up tomorrow and hopefully rate me some 5's.
> 
> ...


Your ratings are coming from those 850 trips. No trips from that day are included in your ratings. The system does not work that way. 
Uber does delay ratings so you can not identify individual customers.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

I recieved many 1* ratings from White Sox fans for having the Cubs on the radio. It's nice to see your rating go up and sucks to see it go down, but it really doesn't matter as long it stays high enough to stay active. Taking a ratings hit now to learn a new area may increase your ratings (and more importantly profits) later on. Focus on where and when your profit is highest per mile.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

UberStewie said:


> This has been a rough week for me. I think there was a technical issue with the rating system. On Wed morning my daily rating was a 5 Monday and Tuesday I also got all 5's. My first two trips Wed my rating went down to a 4.33 immediately after. One of the pax I had the next day said he had rated me a 5 on Wed and he was my first trip. He also said he didn't get the survey until the next morning. As the day progressed, after every ride my rating would go down with each ride. By the end of driving Thursday I was at a 3. I know for a fact I wasn't getting ratings this low especially from every pax I transported. I e-mailed driver support multiple times and even went to the Uber office in Providence to no avail. Eventually Thursday night my rating went up to a 4.67. Took some rides that evening and my ratings began to drop again. My car is clean, I am polite to all the customers and I get them where they need to go. I even get offered tips quite often. This is complete bs. Like I hear from everyone on here at first you get the scripted anwer about water and opening doors etc. So they are saying when I am on a one way street blocking the road while the pax jumps into the car as quickly as possible I am supposed to get out of the car and open the door for them? This is laughable and I think most pax would laugh at me if I did it on any occasion. Funny how my rating went from a 3 to a 4.67 in a couple of hours after I stopprd driving on Thurs.


Uber would have to deactivate themselves using their own rating systems if they CARED about their own ratings on google play (see attached pic)

Also, if you rate EVERY CSR encounter a 1 or 2, yes, EVERY SINGLE ONE, maybe the jackrabbits who send these cut and paste response emails by the 'non employer, cheap ride share platform company' would get the message themselves.


----------



## UberStewie (Oct 24, 2015)

Too funny


----------



## UberStewie (Oct 24, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> What did support say? Mine just sends me copy/paste bullshit about "do more rides your score will improve".


Not a whole lot I just bombarded them with e-mails and it got escalated. I told them flat out to stop giving me canned answers. Finally about an hour after I talked to the last person my rating went from a 3 back up to a 4.67 however, it was an all day affair. I even went to the Uber office in my city and they couldn't help me because they don't have access to daily/weekly ratings what a joke.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberStewie said:


> Thanks for the info RockinEZ I have only been driving for 4 weeks so I am still trying to figure this stuff out.


Observe first, respond later, much later if at all. The rating system is intended to manipulate drivers during what the odds suggest is likely a short term driving anyway. Rather than foment over what you can do to improve or pad your ratings, look for threads which will give you ideas how to better take control of your car and avoid losing situations.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Your ratings are coming from those 850 trips. No trips from that day are included in your ratings. The system does not work that way.
> Uber does delay ratings so you can not identify individual customers.


Bullshit. My score today fell 0.01 just as soon as my 24 hour rating fell.

I had a lot of surge tonight.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

It's a well known fact, derived from pax comments and posts in this forum, that if you drive surges your ratings will fall. Riders get pissed off at the high rates and rate the driver out of disgust. 
Before I ever accepted a surge ride, I made absolutely certain that the rider knew full well that the rate was " x times " higher so no surprises at the end.
I drove a Mercedes S class so at least I had that hedge against some rider being pissed. But still, I had my share of 1's as a result of surge pricing.
The pay may be better, but the ratings will catch up with you.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> It's a well known fact, derived from pax comments and posts in this forum, that if you drive surges your ratings will fall. Riders get pissed off at the high rates and rate the driver out of disgust.
> Before I ever accepted a surge ride, I made absolutely certain that the rider knew full well that the rate was " x times " higher so no surprises at the end.
> I drove a Mercedes S class so at least I had that hedge against some rider being pissed. But still, I had my share of 1's as a result of surge pricing.
> The pay may be better, but the ratings will catch up with you.


Only way I could avoid surge Friday night was to go offline and go home.
Every area was surging cause a concert let out 30,000 young(under 30) people.

They sucked all the ubers from the surrounding areas like a vortex or black hole including downtown which usually has at least 40 ubers at any given time had none at midnight.

Surge was 3-5x pretty much everywhere for about an hour.

I did not let anyone know it was a surge ride, they know because when you book the ride, a big page pops up saying surge and what Xx surge it is and asks you to accept surge fare.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Yep, that big page that pops up saying X times pricing. Pax acknowledged it, but still hate it. Surge pricing kills ratings, it's just how it is.
I kept my ratings up by confirming the pricing with them, just saying.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Bullshit. My score today fell 0.01 just as soon as my 24 hour rating fell.
> 
> I had a lot of surge tonight.


You will learn. Read the posts by the CSRs here. 
Believe what you want, but the truth is you can not see any ratings from today.


----------



## femaletrumpet02 (Oct 18, 2015)

It was rough for me these past two weeks. Started out as a 5 two weeks ago. My rating dropped to 1, then worked my way up to my current rating,3.45, down from 3.49 (highest daily rating was a 4.0 so far). Got the email that I am on probation after a week. hopefully my ratings will rise with every trip.


----------



## wrb82 (Oct 30, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Wow I'm having the same issue.
> 
> Just did a busy night of 35 trips and checked my rating and its 3.75stars.
> 
> Tomorrow I swear every single pax is getting 1 star.


I hear ya. Yesterday i went from a 4.78 to below 4.5 in less than 6 hrs. I had numerous rides where they were mad because i refused to let 5 or 6 people cram into my car and the others were borderline dead and nearly puking in my car. But when i emailed uber and said how unfair this is, they gave me a big FU response.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

The mantra that "nobody keeps a perfect rating" is undeniable. Even the most perfect drivers will manage to get lower than 5 stars from some passengers. That's just how it is.
Uber even ADMITS that fact. Stay true to yourself and never try to manipulate passengers to give you 5 stars. Giving out freebies like water/gum/other amenities or putting 
signs that "educate" passenger about Uber ratings is a no-go.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Elite members can be rated 6 stars now.
So it is possible to score above 5.0. 
I am not sure if anyone is using the sixth star yet, but my last weekly average was 5.0
The overall average over 500 rides is still 4.89


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

My overall has been around 4.84-4.83 forever until lately. I checked this morning and it went from 4.83 to 4.8. I'm seriously getting hammered for some reason and I don't know why. I'm getting tips, there's plenty of chit chat, laughing, and great conversations. I haven't even had a bad vibe from any of my pax in over a week.

I still believe Uber has something to do with it. It seems that every time I rate a pax lower than 5*'s, my rating takes a beating. Recently I've handed out several 4*'s and a couple 3*'s and it appears I'm getting punished for it. Obviously I can't prove Uber is using a rating algorithm to protect the pax but something doesn't smell right. Has anyone experienced this or have I lost my mind. lol


----------

